# North Weald Activity Day pics/vids



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Many thanks to all who helped organise this - and the ever friendly GTROC members






























A queue is forming. But why?..........











Oh dear...


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

The Mookitro isnt the only usual car to join us











but it wasnt all bad news for Mook. If you are going to have a wheel fall off then do it 10 mins before the end of the session.











I hope things are looking better, fella, and you got home OK


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

WayHey!!!


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Well, I've seen Suzi look better - but hey - it was an early start for all of us.









You might think about trimming the beard Suze - Its getting a bit obvious


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Haha fair play to malc in the passat!

some good driving by sam today! 

Haha i love the one of mo, i think it just needs tweenies quote next to it 'you didnt drive it hard enough'



These are the only pics i got: (was too busy spinning apparently! LOL )


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

is that a new moustache?






.


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

I feel guilty now. So here is your baby.


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

I have some spins as photos converted into wmv files. Can anyone help with how to get this on here whilst we await the quality movies?


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Mookitro's new use... :chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Great day chaps!!!:clap:

Best day i've had at north weald!!

Great to meet you all:thumbsup:

Dave (form Worcs) - sorry for calling you Rob

Rob (Rbentley) - nice pics!! Love the mookitro coverage afraid i can't help with vid stuff..

Giles - thanks for the spin in that theme park attraction of yours! It's without doubt the most insane thing i've ever been in:thumbsup: 

Mo - your a diamond! - i've got a vid of your 'commentry' when i'm going round - very funny Very quick car you have too!

G4Otee - thanks mate 

Malc, well done for organiing and for spanking your Passat round all day - very good:clap:

Looking forward to the vids.

Cheers all,

Sam


----------



## johnmcq (Nov 24, 2003)

A thanks from me as well Malc for the organising. First time i've done North Weald and a good fun day and a good bunch of guys....and gals!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks for organinsing it malc and thanks for a great day guys

I had a great day depsite the end. Mookitro was feeling pretty tired, kept popping out of gear and there seemed to be a lot of play in the front left wheel bearing

BUT, She still came second on the high speed bend exercise and more than held my own on the handling circuits. well chuffed.

then the wheel fell off. Seems the aforenmentioned bearing, erm, failed, and the driveshaft snapped as a result. still, betted to have happened in that safe environment than at Cadwell or somewhere.

Emma from car limits waited with me for the AA, who were due to arrive at 6.20. She nipped off a 6 pm and wish Mookitro all the best for the future and i waited alone. then, when the AA guy arrived, he was in a ****ing transit and immediatly said he couldn't tow me and i needed a low loader.

so, he ordered one, and i again waited. The airfield shuts at 7, and the flat bed was due at 735, so the security gave me the code to the gate to let the AA in after theyd gone home. Then, while i waited, they took me for for a guided tour around the airfiled. lol

At 7, i was alone again, and just wandered about until 7.40, low loader arrived... 

and said "I can't take that!!"

I was pissed, of course he couldn't take it, how was he supposed to "tow" it onto the low loader with only 3 wheels!. He said dickhead in the transit should have called for a lifter flatbed.

still, all credit to him, using the trolly jack as a third wheel, we got it onto, and off of his low loader. proper diamond!! before he left, he told me to get "her" fixed up and back on the road, and to look after her.

Everyone loves Mookitro!!!

So,, all in all, a long, but brilliant day!

thanks all

mook


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Unbelieveable! I can remember the conversation we had about the AA turning up and THEN having to rearrange for a low loader - and how that would be ridiculous.


git-r: Lovely driving Sam. I have some other shots but dont really show the direction the car was going regardless of where the front was pointing - Ha Ha.

Mook: You have no idea how thrilled I was to beat you on the second circuit. Guess it was because my spoiler was set at "full w**ker" angle - which I believe is the industry term for the setting.
I do have to remind myself that you were in a 1.4 Metro - and Day VG humbled me in his R34 by taking well over a second off my time.
It would have been interesting to get the Evos on it though.

JohnMcQ: Very tidy car, amigo.

Eikitchi: Still no idea how to say this word - you only told me about 5 times during the day


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Anyone got any film of me doing the larger circuit - and by 'doing' I mean understeering my way desperately around it only to have the alarm activate the immobiliser half way through cos I forgot to shut it off!?

And I add my respect to Malc along with the others for really giving that Passat a work out. Superb!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Sorry for delay people, I was out all day yesterday.

Great time as always despite the afternoon showers and two punctures. Was nice to see the usual crowd and meet a couple of new faces. For the money, these days really are a great hoot...nothing serious, just the chance to have a mess about in a safe environment 

That first lap of the gymkana in the rain has got to be one of the funniest car moments of my life. Trying to drive a big HP drag car with positive rear camber and huge 19" tyres in the rain was "interesting" enough but even harder when you and your passenger (Mo) are literally crying with laughter...I think there was about 5 seconds of me actually being in control and being able to hold it in a straight line...just wish we'd stuck the camera mount inside and got it on vid !!!

I didn't get a chance to take many pics as I missed some of the action when I got stuck up the other end with a flat tyre but thanks to Sam & Mo for missing out on some of your time to help me out and bring me tools/loner wheel, true GTROC club spirit.

Thanks also to the TR Racing boys for swapping my wheels over at lunchtime.

I'll get cracking on encoding some video clips...


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

The DragR looks stunning with the new TE37's Giles! :thumbsup:

Bet you have a wicked time driving it on track?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks Jon. It needs to be lowered a touch and geometry set up yet which should also get them to sit right in the arches but yeah I think they look cool.

VOLK/RAYS stickers going on them as soon as the sun goes down a bit and I can get outside to give it a well deserved wash, too hot at the moment which makes a change for the UK.

Yeah it's a proper giggle to drive round places like this...it's really not built or set up for it and just wants to go sideways so you can't go chasing the lap times of some of the others but Mo and I found it hiralious


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

someone has been practising - nice one dude 











AE86 look sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Fabulous, Snowfiend.

What is with my expression?!?


I can only second you on your comments.

Ridiculously cheap for a fantastic day. I span loads but the tyres are still fine. Hit nothing so no damage. :thumbsup:

I learnt loads about my car being able to 'give it some' safely - and my own (poor) limits.

I will be first on the list for next time and can recommend it totally to anyone else.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

nice pics giles!

awesome day for the money! i had a really good time even though i was only there for half the day.

would definately do it again!


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Im loving the one of yours G40tee. Lovely - may even displace Robbie's R35/34/33 shot as my desktop wallpaper.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

i have to admit am quite a fan of it!

Chris


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

hmm, i didn't say hello to you G40tee. I apologise 

Was good to meet a few new faces, i'll never forget my PAX ride with Eikichi (can't say it either) when i pointed out the shange of surface after the first cone, and how it makes the backend go light as you go past and he listened intentley.

then, when we were facing the wrong way, about 20 yards past the first cone, he knew what i meant. Great to be able to share someones first spin.

brilliant day. Rob, did you get any pics of Mookitro broadside?

mook


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

thats alright mook!

was too busy with my hand in my petrol tank to start with! haha

you were giving the mookitro some abuse though i saw, fair play to you!

Davey some of your runs did make me laugh (only as it gauged to me what was going to happen when i took my car in rwd mode out in the rain! HAHAHA


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Giles - nice pics matey! No probs with the lend of a wheel - nice to be able to help and was a real result you could get another set fitted for yhe afternoon

Rob - thanks again for the pics... I'm going to try and have the drifting one as my screensaver

Lex - thanks mate! Still seem to have a problem where my car wants to spin all the time after drifting for a few secs.. funny how it didn't do it when you drove it!

John (evo6rs) - well done with your time on the sprint circuit. Very impreesive! What spec is your car?


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

its a cheating spec (aka stripped out  )

i still maintain mine is the only street car as i dont have a cage so i technically beat you both!  LOL

was good fun, wish i learnt how to drive before i got on the 'track' not whilst on it, i learnt alot from your lines sam


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Chris, What and mine isn't a street car ??? 

Ohhhhhhh and Suzy hasnt caged her Evo yet so you got beat fair and square by a girl, LOL, mind you, so did I.

Some more vids on the way, my BT not-very-broadband is chugging so it's taking a while!

Sam, got a good one of you 'playing' 

Well the car's had a good bath now and is back to sleep for another week...next stop JAE.


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Getting to Sunday evening and t'internet is grinding to a halt. An imageshack has died,

Mook - I have a few of you getting a wee bit out of shape round the high speed corner. They only really work if viewed next to each other or you dont get a proper impression of what is happening.

If I.S. improves I'll put up some singles and then a sequence of the Mookitro


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Giles your car would be awesome in america with no corners! haha

what time did suzy get? may have to get the pimp stick out and put her back in her place! hahaha


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Rbentley said:


> Getting to Sunday evening and t'internet is grinding to a halt. An imageshack has died,
> 
> Mook - I have a few of you getting a wee bit out of shape round the high speed corner. They only really work if viewed next to each other or you dont get a proper impression of what is happening.
> 
> If I.S. improves I'll put up some singles and then a sequence of the Mookitro


:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

cheers dude!

mook


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Well held, Mr Mook, Sir.

Here are others:


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Both above are 180 spins - but its not obvious.


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Cool sequence Rob...goooooo the Mookitro 

Bloody you-tube is taking 30-40 mins to upload a video, gets right to the end and then errors !

Chris, I believe her best time was 1 min dead, will ask her when she gets in. She's going to slap you for that comment, you know that don't you...school boy error


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

I'd like to thank those there for letting me take these photos


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Finally managed to get some uploaded...

Mo's new RB30/T04Z combo, this car is going to be a monster once upto full boost:





Me & Sam in the Drag R:





More coming shortly


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Whoop whoop! Check out da mookidrift!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi folk, great pictures and videos, been out all weekend but I should get some more vids uploaded soon, I have the footage of the left hand bend for a few of us!


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Snowfiend said:


> Cool sequence Rob...goooooo the Mookitro
> 
> Bloody you-tube is taking 30-40 mins to upload a video, gets right to the end and then errors !
> 
> Chris, I believe her best time was 1 min dead, will ask her when she gets in. She's going to slap you for that comment, you know that don't you...school boy error




no one told me she beat me! would have gone out again! 

oh i heartily look forward to it! :s haha


after a quick run in mo's i agree that is going to be a beast of a car! i have to admit i couldnt hear much of the car over Mo's chanting/ screaming but hey from watching the vid i know now how it sounds! LOL


----------



## Day VG (Jun 23, 2004)

A few more photos...


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Look at that last pic. Pin point accuracy! Love it
Cheers Davy. I forgive you for beating my time


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Some more great pics:thumbsup: Thanks!!

Chris - sorry i didn't catch your name on fri - What times did you get? I wouldn't pay any attention to my lines - i keep my eyes shut and just hold on going round there!!

Giles only just seen the vids - looking forward to the playing one!! The vid of yours sounds like it feels if you know what i mean?:thumbsup:

We should do more days at north weald

Cheers,

Sam


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice pics dave!

Some more vids from me....

Dave:





Sooze:





G & Mo in the Drag R:





Sam having a "play":


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Just about recovered a tiring mix of a track day and birthday celebrations all weekend
Loved the gymkhana once it stopped raining as 4.5 deg negative front camber in the wet made the Levin handle like Bamby on ice.
The fast corner was also quite good as it gave as chance to practice correcting skids (Sometimes) at high speed without fear of damage.
Also the first time I had seen Drag R in the tin:bowdown1:
Sorry to hear about mookitro I had a coupe of cable ties in the glove box we could have fixed her up with until you got home.


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

git-r said:


> Lex - thanks mate! Still seem to have a problem where my car wants to spin all the time after drifting for a few secs.. funny how it didn't do it when you drove it!


Nope it did spin it aswell dude - cant remember if you have a hicas lock kit either a bar or DW eliminator kit will help somewhat but as you enjoy going sideways so much best tweek would be Tein steering Rods and ends to give you a bit of extra steering lock :thumbsup:


----------



## johnmcq (Nov 24, 2003)

Nice pictures and vids there Giles!


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Great day there despite being the proper newbie :nervous: and it was good to meet you all.
Special thanks to Malc for organising all of this, that was an awesome day.
Rob, you kicked my bum on the 2nd cone circuit :thumbsup: but it's gonna be different next time 
Mook!!! Sorry about your Mookitro but as you said better that in happened there than on your way to your next track day... and you know it's not that bad, it's not the gtr at least so you can fix it easily!!! 
Suzy & Giles was nice having a chat with you at the pub and was nice to see the Top Secret legend in the flesh
Chris!!! Finally saw your car mate, hope your car will be ready soon... we're still waiting 
Mo, promise I'll get my membership soon :nervous:
And everyone else that I had the chance to meet :thumbsup:






Rbentley said:


> Eikitchi: Still no idea how to say this word - you only told me about 5 times during the day


Just call me Davy mate  Much easier for everyone lol





Mookistar said:


> Was good to meet a few new faces, i'll never forget my PAX ride with Eikichi (can't say it either) when i pointed out the shange of surface after the first cone, and how it makes the backend go light as you go past and he listened intentley.
> 
> then, when we were facing the wrong way, about 20 yards past the first cone, he knew what i meant. Great to be able to share someones first spin.


I got the best record of the day... 180° spin after the first cone :nervous: lol
But I did manage to complete a couple of runs afterward





G40tee said:


> Davey some of your runs did make me laugh (only as it gauged to me what was going to happen when i took my car in rwd mode out in the rain! HAHAHA


C'mon, you were not as bad as me... and as you said you were in rwd :thumbsup:


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

Sry i havent responded to this event yet...been busy, the car is a beast and EXCUSE ME... It's an RB31, NOT A RB30!!! :chairshot



Malc: Thank you m8 for organising a great day at N.Weald...brilliant day as always.
Nice to meet all of you again...even you G.!


But your still a wuss...c'mon man, would there have been a better place to try out 2.4bar and in the rain!!!
...but hey 1.6 had me crying from laughter, you were only in control of that car for a second on each straight...BRILLIANT!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

simplymo said:


> But your still a wuss...c'mon man, would there have been a better place to try out 2.4bar and in the rain!!!
> ...but hey 1.6 had me crying from laughter, you were only in control of that car for a second on each straight...BRILLIANT!


Race fuel only at that boost mate and I think low boost was enough in the rain !

I still can't believe we didn't video that first run, that was soooo bloody funny. We were sitting on the starting line asking each other who's dumb idea it was to go out in the car. I was doing my best to try and keep the thing in a straight line but it was all over the place...LOL...from the moment it stepped out at the first cone Mo was screaming with laughter, which then set me off...good $hit dude


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

Snowfiend said:


> Race fuel only at that boost mate and I think low boost was enough in the rain !
> 
> I still can't believe we didn't video that first run, that was soooo bloody funny. We were sitting on the starting line asking each other who's dumb idea it was to go out in the car. I was doing my best to try and keep the thing in a straight line but it was all over the place...LOL...from the moment it stepped out at the first cone Mo was screaming with laughter, which then set me off...good $hit dude




I think i nearly swallowed my tongue from laughing...and i'm sure you laughed so much you gave up on trying to steer at some point...it was hilarious, i think we both need to do another N.weald but in the rain!!!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Giles great vids mate!:thumbsup:

Lex - good advice.. need to modify my skills before car tho:smokin:

Here's a vid of me.. Listen out for Mo going eeeeevvvvvooooo... eeevooo..lol

YouTube - GTROC 59 sec lap North Weald


We should definately do another day here soon!!:clap:

Cheers all,

Sam


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

git-r said:


> Here's a vid of me.. Listen out for Mo going eeeeevvvvvooooo... eeevooo..lol
> 
> YouTube - GTROC 59 sec lap North Weald



i haven't got a clue what i was saying nor do i remember saying anything...but i was either cheering you on against the evo or trying to wind you up to prove me wrong...either way i still hate you for beating my time...lol


but you all knew, my rival was G, didn't care about beating anyone else...LOL
But his car made me laugh so much...dont even remember the times.


----------



## johnmcq (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey Mo, the cheering obviously worked...... for a wee while. 

I still think that megaphone of yours is something else!


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

johnmcq said:


> I still think that megaphone of yours is something else!





It comes in handy on the motorways...record so far is 3 cars, managed to get the attention of the driver 3 cars in front to change lanes he was holding everybody up...well they all changed lanes...but hey they moved!

LOL


----------



## johnmcq (Nov 24, 2003)

Mo, you really are something else! :thumbsup:


----------



## ambreen (Aug 25, 2009)

hello to all. well i dont know much about the cars but the pictures are awesome and i can only say "WOW" by watching them, especially the backgroud, the village area is increasing the beauty of beautiful cars.


----------



## Uzibat (Jul 31, 2007)

Oops, bit late but better late than never!

Massive thanks to Malcolm for arranging the day! Top day out as always - stupidly cheap and always a bundle of fun - I could keep trying that handling circuit all day! First chance I've had to chuck the Evo about too, so learned a few valuable lessons (including high boost + stiffest suspension settings + uneven surface + rain = a bit of a handful!). Good to see everyone there and nice to see some new faces too. Glad you got Mookitro home in the end Mook! And what fool thought it would be a good idea to give Mo a car that powerful?!?  Heheh - it sounds awesome! When you gonna let me drive? 



G40tee said:


> what time did suzy get? may have to get the pimp stick out and put her back in her place! hahaha


1.00.08. Pimp stick? Bah... I need to get some "You got beat by a GIRL!" stickers made up! 

I so wish we'd videod G's first attempt on the handling circuit - that was some tank slapper coming round the first cone! How he managed to hold that I don't know!

Mo> When you shouted "Bye Suzy" on the M25 turn-off, I laughed my arse off! :chuckle:


----------



## Uzibat (Jul 31, 2007)

Ah, nearly forgot... thanks to John for the 'heave-ho' driving tips! :bowdown1:


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

Uzibat said:


> And what fool thought it would be a good idea to give Mo a car that powerful?!?  Heheh - it sounds awesome! When you gonna let me drive?


uuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmm.....Rob!
sry m8...but she hits and can give a deadly stare.





Uzibat said:


> Mo> When you shouted "Bye Suzy" on the M25 turn-off, I laughed my arse off! :chuckle:



i didn't think you guys could hear me...should of bought the XL instead of the medium size kit!


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

haha suzi the stickers sound good!

actually talking of stickers think i need to put some gtroc stickers on for mine and the cars tv appearance  

Yeah g mans first run was erm different to say the very least! looked good fun, well good pant staining fun anyway!


Mo i want a PA in my car! hours worth of comedy in that!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

simplymo said:


> i didn't think you guys could hear me...should of bought the XL instead of the medium size kit!


LOL...yeah we heard you, even over the Drag R's exhaust !

I'm not sure how I held that first tankslapper either, especially seeing as I was crying with laughter...I would say Skillz but I'd be lying 

Funny how Suzy wants to drive you car but wont drive Goldie ?!? :runaway:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah i know! especially with how you demonstrate how driver friendly it is giles! is mad!

obviously if you want someone to drive it give me a shout! 

oh just find a very big open space though! couldnt be driving it slowly now could i! boost is a mans best friend!  hahaha


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

She's a big pussycat really...nice sensible daily driver


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

awesome, i need a sensible daily! will pick her up in an hour!


----------



## johnmcq (Nov 24, 2003)

Funny how Suzy wants to drive you car but wont drive Goldie ?!?

Suzi is not alone there. That car is manic with that set up!

I think you did pretty well with your runs Giles considering!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

finally got time to strip Mookitro down

Needs

New wheel breaing
driveshaft
upper ball joint
track rod end

total cost

£90

wonder what that would cost on the GTR!!

Mook


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> total cost
> 
> £90
> 
> ...


Add an extra "0" for the GTR tax :nervous:


----------

